# Forum Style Switcher



## GhostKnight21 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the style switcher in the website! I think all of the styles should be useable in the forums!


----------



## Retsu (Oct 27, 2008)

Butterfree plans to have it that way eventually.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 27, 2008)

Used to be that way; then the database was wiped and all the forum styles were deleted. It will take some time to remake them all.


----------

